# Goodbye Alexander </3



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sorry that you had to leave me so soon. I'm so sorry that you couldn't be saved,I would have done anything to save you. When I lost you,It felt like my heart was breaking. I hope your in heaven with no pain and as happy as can be. You deserve that. I'm sorry I couldn't save you. :'( I will miss you more than you could ever imagine. </3


Goodbye Alex.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im so sorry! He was a amazing fish!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Tahnk-you. He had the greatest personalty and I wish he could've pulled through. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I wish we could have done something to help him. RIP Alexander. You were loved and will be missed very much.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you. When I found him this morning his whole other side was a pale white yellow-ish color...I actually think his tumor exploded..:/ </3 I just hope that he's in a happier place with no pain right now. <3


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, I know you really loved him. =[
He is in a better place now, and be happy knowing you gave him a GREAT life.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Awwwwwww nooo!!!! I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Its means alot. I'm just happier he's in a betta place <3


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm really sorry Alexander.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks. I still miss the little guy.  I wish He could've been saved. </3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry! It is always tough losing a fish.


----------



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

I just found my betta dead about an hour ago. i am so distraught i feel terrible. i accidentally let his water get too hot and he passed away. he was so happy and i feel like he kept wondering what was happening to him. i dont know what to do but i feel so sick over this.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, amandiepants. Sometimes those things happen. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------

